# Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

Servus:vik:

hab mal ne frage an euch, ich hab jetzt schon in ein paar Videos und Seiten die Silikonpressen-Baitguns mit Bohrmaschinenantrieb verwenden gesehen. Also statt mit der Hand betreiben, wird ne Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber mit Gewindstange usw verwendet. 

Hat das einer von euch schon mal gebaut oder ne idee wie man das umsetzen könnte?

Kann auch gerne noch ein Video suchen wenn ihr net wisst was ich meine:q

Gruß Marco


----------



## colognecarp (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Hab ich so noch nie gesehen, aber wenn dann muss die Bohrmaschien richtig gut sein. Normalerweise macht man das mit Luftdruck, die kannst die mit etwas geschick auch selber bauen.


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

die Varianten mit Luftdruck etc kenn ich ja, aber mich würde die Version interessieren:q

http://freenet-homepage.de/cpmyk/Boiliegun.htm


----------



## colognecarp (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Kaum zu glauben dass das funktioniert ! Kannst ja mal deinen werdegang beim Bau und in der Produktion mit uns Teilen


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ich habs gefunden:q

Wenn wir jetzt um nen Kasten gewettet hätten:q

Guck dir des mal an...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXzsxmzNs-4

So bei 2:45 kommts#6


----------



## colognecarp (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Cool, und ich hab den scheiß Kompressor in der Küche :r


----------



## Andy.F (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

genau sowas wollte ich auch bauen im Baumarkt bekommt man ja auch Sylikonspritzen für Beutel dann hinten alles ab machen oder wer hat eine Anleitung?


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ich such mir dann meine und überleg mir was... Des is Ding is genial...


----------



## Xarrox (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Das Geil gleich ma im Keller gehen und bissel basteln und die tage auf arbeit ma ne gewinde stange besorgen das kann ja nicht so schwer sein :q


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Geile Sch...!!!!
Warum ist man da noch nicht früher drauf gekommen?


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ich hab ne idee:vik:

werde berichten Kollegas#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Coole Sache... Nie mehr schmerzende Arme:vik:

Morgen gehts direkt Gewindestange besorgen. Den Aluzylinder hab ich schon.
Auch die Idee mit dem schrägen Rollbrett ist klasse.


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Morgen wird das Material geholt:q


----------



## MrTom (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Hi
Ich finde das Prinzip auch richtig praktisch, aber so ganz neu ist das auch nicht. Es gibt akkubetriebene Kartuschenpressen, die so funktionieren.
Interessant wäre mal zu wissen ob sich der Kolben mit der Gewindestange mitdreht|kopfkrat

mfg Thomas


----------



## Lostparadise (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Es funzt!!!!

|laola:


----------



## colognecarp (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

hast du sie fertig ? stell mal bilder rein


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Cool, und ich hab den scheiß Kompressor in der Küche :r




Glaub ich,und ich habe erst vor 4 Monaten die stärkste Bohrmaschine von Metabo gekauft,wunderbar....

Der Akkuschrauber geht schon gut in die Knie,da lacht meine 1,1K Watt Maschine...


----------



## Andy.F (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

wenn ich doch eine Normale Sylikonpresse für Beutel kaufe und mir die Umbaue dreht doch der Kolben mit oder nicht?


----------



## Baddy89 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Glückwunsch zur funktionsfähigen Presse ;-)

Kannst du viell. ne kurze Anleitung posten, wie du das so schnell hinbekommen hast??

Habe nicht so viel Bares und bevor ich das Geld beim Tüfteln in den Sand setze, würde ich lieber auf eine Anleitung bauen ^^


----------



## Lostparadise (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Also war eigentlich total easy... ne halbe Stunde hats gedauert...

Bin zu Obi und folgende Sachen geholt..

Beilagscheibe mit 60mm
Beilagscheibe mit 30mm
Mutter M8
Gewindstange M8
2 Senkkopfschrauben mit M4 Gewinde
2 Selbstsichernde Muttern

Ich hab die kleine Beilagscheibe mittig auf die große geschweißt, auf die kleine dann mittig die M8 Mutter....

In den Deckel der Silikonpresse hab ich 2 Löcher für die Befestigung der Beilagscheibe gebohrt, genauso in die Beilagscheibe. Die Beilagscheibe in den Deckel der Presse gelegt und dann mit den Schrauben fixiert.

Den Kolben der Presse ausgebaut und auf die Gewindestange geschraubt, dann Aluzylinder drüber, dann Deckel drauf und Düse. Bohrmaschine angeschlossen und ab gings:q

Logisch die Gewindestange kürzen:q


Hab vorhin mal nen Mix angemacht, war ein grober Mix mit viel Vogelfutter... Da wirds schon hart mit ner "Normalen Bohrmaschine"

Aber so ganz gefällts mir noch net, vom Preis her hat alles so um die 6€ gekostet....

Grooz|wavey:


----------



## T.C (1. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

warum nicht mal andere wege beschreiten ... 
vielleicht wird's ja nach der optimierung perfekt #h



Lostparadise schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mal nen Mix angemacht, war ein grober Mix mit viel Vogelfutter...
> Da wirds schon hart mit ner "Normalen Bohrmaschine"


 
könnte man vielleicht den erforderlichen kraftbedarf 
durch einen freiläufer- kolben reduzieren?

halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MrTom (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



> könnte man vielleicht den erforderlichen kraftbedarf
> durch einen freiläufer- kolben reduzieren?


An die Möglichkeit hatte ich auch gedacht, allerdings musst du dann immer den Zylinder drehen oder den Kolben zurückschieben. So ein kleines Stück Kunstoff zB POM kostet auch nicht die Welt.

mfg Thomas


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Also echt einfach das Teil#6´
Die Jungs in dem Video sind echt der Hammer#6
Ich glaub das bastel ich mir auch:vik:

@ T.C. und Mr. Tom : was ist ein Freiläuferkolben?


----------



## MrTom (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



> was ist ein Freiläuferkolben?


Wenn der Kolben nicht fest mit der Gewindestange verbunden ist, er läuft also frei in dem Zylinder. Eine Druckluftbaitgun hat zB ein Freiläuferkolben.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Carras (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Glaub ich,und ich habe erst vor 4 Monaten die stärkste Bohrmaschine von Metabo gekauft,wunderbar....
> 
> Der Akkuschrauber geht schon gut in die Knie,da lacht meine 1,1K Watt Maschine...


 
Blöde Frage aber:

Du willst Doch nun nicht anfangen, Boilies selber zu rollen oder?
In einem anderen Thread, hört sich das nämlich gar nicht so an, als wenn Du an solchen Sachen wie hier Interesse hast?

Grüßle


----------



## Jonny.Blue (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

bei mir funzt der Link nicht! Werde es eventuel auch ausprobieren


----------



## Knigge007 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Carras schrieb:


> Blöde Frage aber:
> 
> Du willst Doch nun nicht anfangen, Boilies selber zu rollen oder?
> In einem anderen Thread, hört sich das nämlich gar nicht so an, als wenn Du an solchen Sachen wie hier Interesse hast?
> ...



Hi,

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,ich habe mehrmals gesagt das ich mir irgendwann demnächst mal Frolic Baits machen will und welche aus Forellei Pellets.

Zwar keine Massen aber mal von jedem 5-10kg und das ich dann weiter sehe,vorallem was ich nächstes Jahr mache!

Wegen den paar Kilo brauch ich keine volle Ausrüstung,aber wenn ich mir fest vornehme nur noch zu rollen,dann schon und dann brauch ich auch Platz sonst kann ichs mir abschminken.

Jetzt muss ich dieses Jahr erstmal rausfinden wasich eigentlich für nen Bait Verbrauch habe,und dann muss ich mir das ganze nächsten Winter nochmals genau durch Kopf gehen lassen!

Aber egal back to topic!


----------



## Xarrox (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ich werd mal eine aus einem HT Rohr bauen die kosten nun wirklich nix.
Wenn es klappt stell ich auch ma Bilder rein.


----------



## Lostparadise (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ich werd mal eine aus einem HT Rohr bauen die kosten nun wirklich nix.
> Wenn es klappt stell ich auch ma Bilder rein.


 

Mach das mal, interessiert mich auch ATZE!!!!!#6


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

@ MrTom : dankeschön#6
@ Johnny : bei mir funzt der Link auch nicht mehr, Teil 1/3 und 3/3 gehen nur der interessante Teil 2/3 läuft nicht mehr|bigeyes


----------



## MrTom (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



> Ich werd mal eine aus einem HT Rohr bauen


Na das sollte schwer werden. Zum ersten ist HT-Rohr ein Abflussrohr und somit schon mal garnicht für Drücke ausgelegt. Zweitens ist bei der Konstruktion mit der Gewindestange die grösste Belastung auf der Verbindung zwischen Zylinder und Deckel-wie willst du das lösen?

mfg Thomas


----------



## Xarrox (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Wird schon werden hab da schon ne Konstruktion im kopf #6

Kennst du Kartoffelkanonen die halten auch gut was aus und werden auch aus HT rohren gebaut #6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiijnYLKUnY&feature=related

Medien Übertreiben kennt man ja aber die rohre können schon gut was ab :q


----------



## Carras (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Wird schon werden hab da schon ne Konstruktion im kopf #6
> 
> Kennst du Kartoffelkanonen die halten auch gut was aus und werden auch aus HT rohren gebaut #6
> 
> ...


 
Ui,

das geht in Richtung Boiliekanonen,..in Deutschland ja verboten, weil sie dem Waffengesetz unterliegen.

Würde solch einen Link nicht unbedingt hier rein stellen.

Grüßle


----------



## Xarrox (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Was soll den an dem Link sein lief doch bei Spiegel TV.
Und auch bei Planetopia etc.

Und dort wird ja auch auf die gefahren hingewiesen.

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## wertfreund (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Siehste wohl und ich Dummi, hab wieder nua n ollen Griechen bei Youtube/Boiliegun gefunden der mitten in den See Boilies mitm alten Feuerlöscher feuert - dafür sehr weit und balistisch zielgenau ...:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkDUERXqSzI

falls DAS jemand OHNE Druckflasche nachbauen will zwecks 
" Geh WECH- ich schieß mir mein Karpfen selba"

einfach melden - isch hab dan IDEE!!!
|jump:


----------



## wertfreund (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ich sach nur:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-isaS1xA3w

Hab son Ding bei ner Wohnungsauflösung ohne Aufsätze geerbt.

Heißkleber 

und 20mm (Boiliedurchmesser) graues HT-Leitungsrohr ( für Kabelkanal) ca 30 cm.

grad mal spaßhalber gebastelt - und den Nachbarshund über die Straße mit Kalmar-Boilies "gefüttert". 

Klappt einwandfrei!



PS:Warn SPASS - mit dem "füttern" bitte NICHT zuhause nachmachen liebe Checkerkids


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

mit akrtofeelkanone ham wa schonmal angefüttert  heidenspaß  und auch schon ne montage ausgebracht ^^ geht gut ab

nein das war nicht ernst da diese netten spielzeuge ja verboten sind


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

So war heut auch im Baumarkt und hab mir ne Silikonspritze gekauft, werde dann vom Umbau berichten

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Mossella Boilieroller?
Hab mir heut so´n Teil gekauft aber irgendwie überzeugt es mich noch nicht so ganz#d
Läuft net so geschmeidig wie der Roller bei den Jungs im Video,mit etwas Nacharbeit könnt ich das zwar in Griff bekommen aber mir wiederstrebt es ein neues Produkt "ausbessern" zu müssen|gr: 
Gibt´s alterntiven?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

liegt an deinem mix warscheinlich snore 

einfach eier+öl,duftstoffe  zusammen mixen , dan dein trocken mix unter heben.

dan müsste das 1a klappen


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> liegt an deinem mix warscheinlich snore
> 
> einfach eier+öl,duftstoffe zusammen mixen , dan dein trocken mix unter heben.
> 
> dan müsste das 1a klappen


Liegt definitiv nicht am Mix, da ich den Roller gestern erst gekauft hab und der noch nie nen Mix gesehen hat#6

Nee für den Preis hätt ich mer ne deutlich besser Verarbeitung gewünscht#d
Ich werd des Ding wieder zurückbringen und mir nen andern holen. Nervt mich einfach:r


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

ist zwar etwas ot aber:
welchen boilieroller könnt ihr empfehlen der nicht so sehr teuer ist für kleine mengen?


----------



## acker_666 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Jonny.Blue schrieb:


> bei mir funzt der Link nicht! Werde es eventuel auch ausprobieren



Bei mir auch nicht. ;+


----------



## Ulz (5. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

hi hi

Und hat sich schon jemand so ein teil gebaut?
Würd mir gerne auch eines zusammen bauen mein problem ist aber ich bin so kreativ wie ein esel vor nem haufen heu|kopfkrat!!

Hat vllt jemand ein paar bilder oder eine kurze anleitung??

Wäre net gruß Ulz:vik:


----------



## snorreausflake (6. März 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Ulz schrieb:


> hi hi
> 
> Und hat sich schon jemand so ein teil gebaut?
> Würd mir gerne auch eines zusammen bauen mein problem ist aber ich bin so kreativ wie ein esel vor nem haufen heu|kopfkrat!!
> ...


Seite zwei sollte dir helfen#h

Meine Teigspritze ist grad ins stocken gekommen|gr:
Sollte so ähnlich werden aber stationär, scheitert aber gerade am regelbaren Motor:c
Jetzt wird se erstmal "einfach" gemacht und bei Bedarf umgebaut


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*



Lostparadise schrieb:


> Also war eigentlich total easy... ne halbe Stunde hats gedauert...
> 
> Bin zu Obi und folgende Sachen geholt..
> 
> ...



Wozu die 2 selbstsichernden Muttern?
Habe vor mir etwas Ähnliches endlich mal nachzubauen.


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

SO,

hab mir nun auch einmal Material gekauft und werd mir das Ding bald zurecht basteln.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie man das Teil zum Drücken und den Deckel hinten an einer Silikonspritze am Besten abbekommt??

Handelt sich um so eine:


----------



## Lostparadise (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Ist alles geschraubt



Baddy89 schrieb:


> SO,
> 
> hab mir nun auch einmal Material gekauft und werd mir das Ding bald zurecht basteln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Echt? Ich kann da am Handteil keinerlei Schrauben erkennen, auch im Deckel nicht.

Naja, werd ich mich mal weiter dransetzen und es zerstören ^^

Danke


----------



## Lostparadise (8. September 2010)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Servus#h

und hat sich jemand das Teil gebaut? Wie sind eure erfahrungen damit?

Gruß Marco


----------



## manson_mania (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

anleitung:

http://carp-news.de/Boiliegun.html


----------



## heinmama (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

MMH, tolle Idee mit der Presse. Wenn mann einen Fleischwolf aus alten Tagen nimmt mit ner Wurstülle, geht das Würste machen relativ schnell und die Arme tun einen auch nicht weh.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Rheinpirat88 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Tolle Anleitung.

Genau so sieht meine auch aus =)


----------



## Monstercarp96 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Hallo 
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, dass der Kolben frei auf der Gewindestange lauft und sich nicht immer mit dreht weil der ja mit der Zeit heiß wird, oder täusche ich mich da ?
Wenn sonst noch jemand eine Idee hat was er vielleicht besser machen würde kann er uns das natürlich auch mit dazu schreiben, weil wenn ein paar Leute ihre Ideen mitteilen hat jeder was davon was toll wäre.
Mfg Tim


----------



## Tooter78 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Boiliegun mit Bohrmaschine*

Hallo,erstmal danke für die Tolle Anleitung. Entspricht so meiner Vorstellung. :m



Monstercarp96 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, dass der Kolben frei auf der  Gewindestange lauft und sich nicht immer mit dreht weil der ja mit der  Zeit heiß wird, oder täusche ich mich da ?
> Wenn sonst noch jemand eine Idee hat was er vielleicht besser machen  würde kann er uns das natürlich auch mit dazu schreiben, weil wenn ein  paar Leute ihre Ideen mitteilen hat jeder was davon was toll wäre.
> Mfg Tim



Ich denke eher das die Gewindestange heiß wird  durch die Reibung und evtl. verirren sich mal irgendwann ein paar  Metallspäne von der Gewindestange in die Presskammer durch die  Abnutzung,wenn sich aber möglicherweise doch mal Teig hinter den Kolben  drücken sollte muss man die Boiliepresse eh sauber machen und entfernt  den Abrieb gleich mit.


----------

